# Knicks had a good draft.



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i think layden made some great picks... sweetney at #9 and lampe at 30 (lampe was a projected lotto pick.) All and all a GREAT draft for the knicks.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*yea*

i went to the draft tonight awesome atmosphere. I saw Jarvis Hayes outside, i left ater knicks made pick #39, and he took a photo with me , very nice guy. Poor Lampe the only guy sitting by himself at those tables. They put him on the tv screen like 3-4 times everyone felt bad for teh guy. Even the other europeans that got picked before him, pavlovic, lebrosa, zoran, zarko, they all sat where the fans were sitting. Some of them gave autographs to kids who ran up to him, but so many people ended up running up they stopped. But Overall very nice draft, hahah peopel were chatting for Hatten #39, ridiculous.


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

This was the first time I was ever happy with the Knicks draft. Lampe's a great pick in the 2nd round, even if he won't be able to come over right away because of his contract. A lot of scouts had him going as high as 5. I think Sweetney is a good pick. People are saying that we already have several undersized power forwards, but none of them are the low post banger and scorer that Sweetney is. Vranes is an interesting pick. He's our second second rounder so I think its okay to take a risk on him. It always helps to have a guy who's 7'5" and he's supposed to not be a total stiff, I've heard he has a little bit of athleticism.


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

Im thrilled with this draft. I kind of whined for a second when the Knicks didnt take Lampe at 9, but i knew Sweetney was worth it. I practically screamed though when they got Lampe at #30. Vranes is a gamble, but u cant teach 7'5", and 2nd round arent guaranteed, so its a nice pick to take a chance with. Overall, a very good draft.


----------



## knicks (Jun 25, 2003)

yo i like the knicks draft but i wished they could of gotten hatten. i love him. i hope the knicks sign him as an undrafted free agent.


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

The Knicks draft was amazing, You guys pick up to lotto picks with one being in the second round and then going with Vranes in the second which was OK, It would have been better if they had gone with Zaur Pachulia(a first round talent) who slipped to the middle second, The first two picks though were great Even if you have to wait a year or two for Lampe


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I think Sweetney was a bit of a reach, but considering you got Lampe where you did, it was a HECK of a draft night.

Congrats to Knicks fans. Hopefully you don't need to wait too long for Maciej to come to the NBA, but even if you do he'll pay off big-time someday.

Ed O.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

I must say, credit is due Mr Layden, I doff my cap to you. Know for your next trick, can you get back into your superman suit and get the knicks into the finals?


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

great draft by ny looking 2-3 years down the road ny will be wicked out of the east

milos
houston
lampe
sweetney
varnes


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

I wouldn't pencil in Vranes yet, stilla risk, or at leats a ?. Anyway, I love what they did, hopefully back in it in a couple of years. I loved when everyone was cheering Hatten, the booing Vranes, then everyone saw how large Varnes was and started cheering, absurd.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Milos Vujanic and Maciej Lampe! Who are these players often compared to? Nash and Nowitzki!! I really don't think that Lampe is a Nowitzki though. Lampe is bigger and less mobile. But he is 7ft 18 years old and may still grow. He can shoot and handle the ball. That works for me. 

Sweetney is undersized, but he does play bigger than 6'8". He has long arms and a big solid body. He is a rebounding machine, and NY can use that in the worst way. Sweetney and Lampe compliment each other very well.

Vranes, is not a basketball player..............yet. He too is young at 20. the saying goes, "You can't teach height." Well this guy has that. Some say 7'4" others say 7'6". Let's comprimise and say he is 7'5". Did you see the beard, wow, Mark Eaton all the way. He may never be a superstar, but may play a big role if the Knicks can make a championship run in a few years. He is the big shot-blocker/space-eater, that can come off the bench for 15 minutes a game.

Even ESPN had to show some love to NY's draft. They received an A-. I can't believe I'm saying this...........good job Layden.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

It's amazing...I wake up and am not having homicidal thought about getting layden, and being on the count. I got 2 of the three guys I wanted (Lampe, Slavko) I personally wasn't high on Sweeney, but a lot of you guys were, so maybe it all pans out. Now if we can just get our guys over here to play ie Milos and Lampe we would be straight, and you could then see something actually be made here...


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

I think Sweetney is the next Oakley. He is a good athlete and he can rebound. Lampwick is a great second round pick if we can get him over here. That Vranes guy isn't the greatest pick but hey if you get two top ten prospects you did great. I still want to fire Layden; he just got lucky this year.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

Layden Didn't Do A Good Job...He did what he was suppose to do given the players available. It's the best thing he's done as a Knick...Let see if he can continue with Being a common sense GM.

As of now I rate the draft an "A-" , 2-3 years from now it could be "A+" or "B" or "C". We'll have to see how things Pan Out.


Next thing for Layden to do Is Obtain a center via trade or MLE, & SPree for Glen Robinson Sounds Nice!!!


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

Sweetney a rebounding machine? Charles Oakley? Did you guys watch this guy in college? The one thing that he needs to work on is his rebounding specifically on the defensive end. If you say he's Charles Oakley your pretty much ignoring his whole game. Sweetney is a dominant scorer and this should carry over to the nba. This guy was simply the most dominant, unstopable player in the ncaa last year and the best 4 ive seen in the big east in a long time. 

And all of these reports that say he needs to work on his conditioning are bs. He runs the floor like Dan Gadzuric and he played so many minutes in college w/o really showing signs of fatigue. 

I don't like these comparisons to Elton Brand either. I dont remember Brand being as good of a pure basketball player as Sweetney was in college. Brand was certainly more physical and aggresive but did not have as many true basketball moves as Sweetney has in his arsenal. 

And each time Sweetney took the floor against Syracuse and Carmelo Anthony he was clearly the best player on the floor. These people who say the would've rather had Nick Collison obviously didn't actually watch each of these guys in college.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jawn100</b>!
> Sweetney a rebounding machine? Charles Oakley? Did you guys watch this guy in college? The one thing that he needs to work on is his rebounding specifically on the defensive end. If you say he's Charles Oakley your pretty much ignoring his whole game. Sweetney is a dominant scorer and this should carry over to the nba. This guy was simply the most dominant, unstopable player in the ncaa last year and the best 4 ive seen in the big east in a long time.
> 
> And all of these reports that say he needs to work on his conditioning are bs. He runs the floor like Dan Gadzuric and he played so many minutes in college w/o really showing signs of fatigue.
> ...


I agree 100%, this guy will give the Knicks a true low post presence who is so physical he gets fouled and makes free-throws. Had Georgetown had any guards worth a damn he might have avg. 28 ppgs. He is going to be a big time low post scorer for the Knicks. 

He is way better than Oakley, Weatherspoon & Harrington.


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

I like sweetney and he has something that none of our other pf's have other than dice who's future we are unsure off and thats a legit low post game the dude is a beast in the paint you cant say anything even close to that for othella spoon or kurt, kurt is ok but he is more of a face up jump shooter. I think once sweentey comes in and cheany see's how good a worker he is he will be beating out those waste spoon and othella for time and that would be great.


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

I just watched a tape of the Villanova-G'Town big east tourny game. 
There was one play that they replayed over and over where you literally see 4 villanova jerseys surrounding sweetney who you cant even see and sweetney delivers a great pass to an open man for a basket. 

G'Town was such a one man team last year that teams decided to bring the house to stop sweetney and let the other players shoot wide open perimeter shots. Given this strategy that most teams employed its amazing that he dominated the big east like he did last year.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

There seems to be a bit of positive feed back on new yorks draft, this year. Im not dissagreeing because most believe u should pick the best player available and not based on ur team needs. Then again it creates a log jam at multiple positions.

Here are my thoughts feel free read and make a comment. 


Artcile on new yorks draft


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jawn100</b>!
> I just watched a tape of the Villanova-G'Town big east tourny game.
> There was one play that they replayed over and over where you literally see 4 villanova jerseys surrounding sweetney who you cant even see and sweetney delivers a great pass to an open man for a basket.
> 
> G'Town was such a one man team last year that teams decided to bring the house to stop sweetney and let the other players shoot wide open perimeter shots. Given this strategy that most teams employed its amazing that he dominated the big east like he did last year.


I'm telling you. This guy will be an NBA All-Rookie player. The Knicks are better off just starting the guy and just throwing him into it. He is a player and will have a solid NBA career.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

I liked the knicks draft as well but it would have been great taking Hatten at 39. He could be a good backup guard or even starting and could even be a shooting guard if don chaney ever wants to play small


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

we have 4PG's, we don't need another...Instead we opted for a 7'5" Project which was a great move. If Hattens any good they'll invite him as undrafted FA & he'll make the Squad.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I don't know why anyone is against picking Sweetney, the East is undersized, and maybe he'll be a combo of Oakley and Ewing (not 7'0" but from g-town). Plus they definitely got size, one's just stuck overseas and one can't really play. Oh well.

PG - Plenty
SG - Hou
SF - Spre
PF - Sweetney
C - Lampe, Thomas

What's the problem?


----------



## columbo (Jun 11, 2003)

lampe a center, He is skinny pimple faced rookie who didn't even play a pro game in spain, certainly nothing compared to the nba


----------

